# New Member



## Logan830 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey just joined, if you can offer any advice on getting better results from working out add me and ill gladly listen

Thanks!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 8, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Logan830* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## eric5476us (Jul 9, 2011)

*Welcome*

Welcome!


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 10, 2011)

welcome!!


----------



## Dogoa12 (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome on IM. I am sure you will learn a lot here.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome to the boards


----------



## Mavrik (Jul 16, 2011)

welcome logan!


----------



## Rendition (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Powerplay14 (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome, so much good stuff here. You will learn a lot, lots of good info


----------



## bigcruz (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## iron2 (Jul 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## kt0473 (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 19, 2011)

Diet is half the battle, start there


----------



## ominer21 (Jul 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Casey21 (Jul 19, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Stang50 (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## undead (Jul 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## svansig (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome to an incredible source for research and information


----------



## jmat2407 (Jul 20, 2011)

hi welcome to the site!


----------



## powerhouse212 (Jul 22, 2011)

welcome


----------



## quick01 (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

